# It's a wonder what a bit of fish poo can do



## mort (14 Nov 2017)

Fish poo fertiliser has done wonder for my brugmansia this year. It was repotted last year and didn't flower and has waited till now to really put on a show. We had quite a lot of much larger flowers at the end of august but never 10 at once and with a couple still to come.


----------



## Edvet (14 Nov 2017)

Is it a "crappy"plant now?


----------



## kadoxu (15 Nov 2017)

I've seen a lot of people using goldfish/koy in hydroponics systems with great success. They are true ferts factories!


----------



## dw1305 (15 Nov 2017)

Hi all, 





mort said:


> wonder for my brugmansia this year


I like these, I know they have a bit of a sinister reputation, but they are lovely.





> ....All parts of _Brugmansia_ are potentially poisonous, with the seeds and leaves being especially dangerous.[19][23]_Brugmansia_ are rich in scopolamine (hyoscine), hyoscyamine, and several other tropane alkaloids.[24] Effects of ingestion can include paralysis of smooth muscles, confusion, tachycardia, dry mouth, diarrhea, migraine headaches, visual and auditory hallucinations, mydriasis, rapid onset cycloplegia, and death


Is that one "Grand Marnier"? It looks like it is  a better colour form.

cheers Darrel


----------



## mort (15 Nov 2017)

dw1305 said:


> I know they have a bit of a sinister reputation, but they are lovely.
> 
> Is that one "Grand Marnier"? It looks like it is  a better colour form.
> 
> cheers Darrel



We've had it 5-6 years now and knew they were potentially nasty when we got it. Both our previous and current dog have ignored it even through the try everything puppy stage (although fuchsias didn't fare as well). I got this from a friend who's sadly no longer with us so can't say for certain which species it is. It came from a mini Eden project they had in the back garden complete with birds. Theirs was a small tree and I said I liked it so he snapped a bit off and stuck it on some soil. I believe it was much paler, nearer white/yellow then, now whiter blooms which turn orangey. It has a really strong perfume which is probably good given all the clown loach poo that goes into the pot


----------



## mort (15 Nov 2017)

kadoxu said:


> I've seen a lot of people using goldfish/koy in hydroponics systems with great success. They are true ferts factories!



Big old clown loaches produce a lot of waste as well. I'm planning on trying some hydroponics on my pond next year. This year it produced water cress which grew like trees so thinking of new vegetable varieties.


----------



## Halil (15 Nov 2017)

My grandparents have a massive one outside in Cyprus. I’ll see if i have a picture.  I wouldnt sleep under one or place the flower where your sleeping though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterranean (20 Nov 2017)

Looks splendid. I use tank water for all my house plants, they seem to love it!


----------

